# HP Wireless Not working



## pdschumy (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi guys, I have the issue exactly as in techguy.org/740548

I have a HP Elitebook 8540 (win7 X64)...and I've tried all options suggested there....still my HP wireless does not work...

I(personally) believe I am unable to turn on the wireless H/W switch...which is a touch button...so suggestions towards making that work might also help...how to find the drivers for that ?
- All other touch buttons (web, mail, touchpad, etc. work perfect..except WLAN which remains orange in color even on pressing) and I get the message as in the above thread...in HP wireless asst...

Appreciate any suggestions to it.

Thanks and happy holidays.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

moved to networking

can you post the ipconfig /all , device manager screen shot and xirrus screen shots please 
also post back the results of a TCP/IP reset

from the other post - have you tried the enable / disable ?

When did this start happening - have you tried a system restore to a date it worked 
Start>programs>accessories>system tools> system restore

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

windows key and pause Key should open to allow device manager to be seen on laptops may need to use windows key + FN key + Pause Key
if not then

Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

Please note and post back - if you receive the message 
*Access is Denied*

Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## pdschumy (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi etaf...thanks for that detailed explanation ! appreciate it....

Here are some of the results...and I believe they tell u the clear picture...kindly bear with me...as I've removed information which I've considered sensitive (coz this is a public forum)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : XXXXXXX
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : *Media disconnected*
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Ultimate-N 6300 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

I guess my hunch was right after all - I am unable to turn on the H/W Wi-fi switch !
----

As for the Device manager..I am attaching a screen shot. I can see no obvious problems, as all devices seem to be working fine, and the one I have blocked is a VPN client adapter.

---
Also,
I am did not flush/reset my tcp/ip information as I believe it might not be unnecessary, and also coz my PC might have been pre-configured with some info, and I don't want to be touching that...

--- 
The Xirrus manager shows no network connections (on pressing connect/disconnect) and can't find any WLAN connections either. As the device is turned off...

---

I'm mentioning this again...but in my HP elitebook 8540w, the WLAN on/off key is a touch key...
http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/13529_ca/13529_ca.PDF
Every other touch key seems to respond to my touch...other than the WiFi key(which was the main reason why I had posted it on the H/W forum)....

Anyway, hope this issue get solved somehow...

Thanks again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try re-installing the driver and any HP utility driver 
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...Id=135&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=4096175
choose your exact operating system - should be written on a label CoA on the PC somewhere


----------

